# got my chicks



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I ordered a bunch of light brahma, black cochin, black giants, and wanted some cornish and red ranger, but only got red ranger. I also got what appears to be a golden polish as the bonus chick. all the birds appear good with one exception, there is one small black cochin that has one eye stuck closed. I can physically open the eye, but the bird keeps it shut. the polish also seems slightly more lethargic then the rest.I will try and get some pics up soon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I thought I'd be seeing. Guess you were too excited at the arrival. 

If you want to try to help the two, warm compress on the chick eye. Electrolytes for the depressed one. Chick saver would be better but use what you have.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried chick saver, sadly the polish perished over night, it appears to me it got smothered by the larger breeds. I will try the compress on the eye, see if it helps. possibly I should have broken this bunch in half, less boodies per brooder.all the others are healthy and looking good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you can open the eye, its possible the eye was scratched and it just feels better to be closed. That's one of the reasons I keep eye ointment around. 

Sad about the one but from the other horror stories here so far this year, yours was so much better.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah, I feel like it was a bad choice of breeds to put in with all tge heavies I ordered... but all in all pleased so far... as long as not many more perish I will be a happy fella


----------



## pabeavr (Apr 5, 2015)

hey man, I just started with chicks and lost one. Was that one the lethargic one? well let me tell you, I had a cocci problem going thru my brooder despite keeping it clean and feeding medicated food. If you see another start acting like that one, Id get some corid and start treating them for coccidiosis. just saying. And dont assume there will be bloody stool. Mine didnt.
Im really new at this, so Im no expert. Just telling you what happened to me. Theyre under 2 wks old
Sorry to hear you lost one already. Bummer. I know.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

as stated, I am pretty certain he dies because it was a small breed in with a bunch of large breeds. all of my others are putting on weight fast, except for the one with the closed eye. Even with a bit of work... still keeping the eye closed... I figure as long as she is eating and drinking I might as well grow it out until its large enough to eat and enjoy.


----------

